# Scars around fourth posterior rib



## dorjit1994 (1 mo ago)

Hi

Please I really need someone’s clarification on this. I have recently done my medical examination and I got a small scars on my fourth posterior rib. I have done again that they mentioned
“509 Apical lordotic chest x-ray examination report and image required. To clarify area around the right fourth posterior rib”. But it shows same scars like before on second time also and my exam status is completed and haven’t received any mail again. Does it affect getting my student dependent visa having small scars on my rib?

thank you


----------

